# UKC October 9th 10th 11th



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

CALIFORNIA
CENTRAL VALLEY RAT TERRIER CLUB
MODESTO (O) CONF JS 
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT
Oct 9; Barbara Marin JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 3:30-4 pm Show 4:30 pm
Oct 10; S1 Patricia Johnson (replacing Jill Soble-Smith) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am
Oct 10; S2 Patricia Young JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am 
Oct 11; S1 Carlos Rodriguez JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am 
Oct 11; S2 Arlene Grimes JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am 
DOS $25; JS $15; PE $20, Weekend PE Special $90 same dog all 5 shows received by October 5, 2009
TB Scott Park, 800 E. Morris 95350; From Highway 99 North or South bound exit Briggsmore Ave. Go East on Briggsmore Ave. to McHenry Ave, turn right on McHenry. Turn left on E. Morris Ave, go a few blocks on right hand side of road.
Chairperson: Michelle Ragan
Event Secretary: JoAnn Draper, 2532 Strivens, Modesto CA 95350 (209) 846-2201 [email protected]


----------

